# Make me a signature image?



## Narin (May 31, 2008)

Well, I suck at making images, I was wondering if one of you would be kind enough to make me a small signature image? Doesn't need to be to fancy and such. I would really appreciate it. Also, can you keep it a reasonable size? I rather hate big bloated looking signatures and such and well, I want to keep the current text I have in my signature now and a small image (By small, I mean height wise). It doesn't have to be really thing, just not huge and bloated looking on top of the text.

The signature itself, I'll leave up to you. If you haven't figured it out already, I like moogles, so it could be a moogle themed one. At any rate, as I said, its up to you, be as creative as you want as long as its tasteful.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 31, 2008)

with a mog in it ?


----------



## Narin (May 31, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> with a mog in it ?


Sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not that picky, as long as it looks nice and such.


----------



## Curley5959 (May 31, 2008)

Heres my attempt for you Narin..

I hope you like it, Kupo..



If you like it, do i get a kupo nut, kupo??


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 31, 2008)




----------



## psycoblaster (Jun 2, 2008)

wow.. photobucket lagged so i had to 4freeimagehost (sometimes auto delete pics in 60 days).. omg... oh well. here it is. it's not good as it can be, (rushed on it)
but the best i can do before i sleep... (already past 11 pm here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
if ur gonna use the picture, make sure you save and re upload somewhere else, and use it as a sig..


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 2, 2008)

Woah.. BoneMonkey made something good!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 2, 2008)

BRB while i make a nice sig for our Narin

EDIT: um, would someone post some moogles pictures? i'm having a hard time finding a good one xD


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 2, 2008)

Here we go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i made two





 (fanart done by [email protected])
and


----------



## Narin (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow guys, I really like this. Its had to choose just one, perhaps I'll use them all. xD Have one of the images randomly show up every time the page loads. These are amazing, thanks everyone.


----------



## Narin (Jun 3, 2008)

Alright, updated my signature, what do you guys think? Though I don't know about a couple of the images, do you think the height is a little to much with the text? By the way, refresh the page, the image randomly gets picked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So if anyone else makes any, I'll add them to the list.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Do you prefer a png or jpg?


----------



## Narin (Jun 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Do you prefer a png or jpg?


Either is fine


----------



## Azrunex (Jun 10, 2008)

i think i pmed you this already, but here it is anyway


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 10, 2008)

I've already seen that in his sig once Azrunex. Pretty awesome. XD I wish I had your mad signature skillz.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

Azrunex said:
			
		

> i think i pmed you this already, but here it is anyway


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!
Do you take requests I could pay you!


----------



## solwind (Jun 10, 2008)

I kinda wanted to try making sigs and u wanted some so i had a picture of final fantasy a moogle asking for a kupo nut and i changed its name to yours, its kinda bad


----------



## Man18 (Jun 18, 2008)

Would kill for a sig image.

I may have to make one in MSPaint lol.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 18, 2008)

I need a good one. My attempt in paint is.. crap as you can see
\/


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 27, 2008)

i know your secret


----------

